# Really Lost...



## shayla (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been married for 6 years and have a 3 year old with my husband. The first 3 years before our baby we had so much fun and so many fights. I guess you could say our daughter brought us back together after a month long break up do to my insecurities. We are both 24 and have grown alot but sometimes feel like we have grown apart. We are still trying to work on communication issues that we have. After my child, my sex drive went from 10 to zero. This was devastating for my husband. I try to give my husband love atleast once a week but he wants it twice a day at times. I could go 2 months without it. He works full time and I take care of the baby and the house. Lately I have been feeling sooo lost. I don't know what I want anymore. I know I love my husband and he is a great man and I love being a mom. I'm scared that maybe I am mourning the start of my relationship and I have become stuck after 6 years. I feel like I need a new spark with my husband but HOW do I get that??? I know him top to bottom and I need passion.....I feel trapped in my skin and have this overwhelming feeling of anxiety. Everyday is another depressing day at times. I want to be married to this man forever but how do I get more from this relationship???!! HELP......


----------



## shelleyv (Aug 13, 2009)

I dont know what it is about having kids, but my sex life also went downhill after i had my baby. i really feel that if i never have sex again, i would be okay with that. it sounds like you are depressed. i was also and went on meds for this and has helped me be less stressed and anxious and more calm and relaxed. Being a stay at home mom can be very depressing, unless you have a great social group of friends who have kids also. Maybe start going out more, get some hobbies. Go on some meds and see if they help you feel better. speak to your husband and try get that spark back. start doing things together again like date nights etc. he also has to play his part in keeping the relationship alive - does he try? good luck it is difficult but i am sure you can overcome this.


----------



## mea_3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, that trapped feeling is enough to create so much anxeity I have been there. Really if you want more passion you need to communicate that to him. Let him know how you feel. Good communication is the key to happiness in a relationship. Just my thoughts. Best of luck to you.:smthumbup:


----------

